# Upper back spasms?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

When my IBS acts up, I get these little upper back spasms, almost like my back is tense. I go for mini massages, use bengay and exercise...any other suggestions?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I have a bag that you heat up in the microwave or put in freezer. I heat it up and place it on my back, the heat works well for pain and to relax the muscles. I do a lot of stretching too. Robaxacer is really good for spasms but I can't take it because it irritates my intestines.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I get tense shoulders and neck at times (like now!!) Not related to IBS but sma sort of thing. The over the counter medicine that I find that works best is Aleve - geeneric is naproxen sodium (yes, I have a bottle in front of me!!!)My doctor recommended it a while back when I first started having trouble. He first said Advil but that's too harsh. So he said to try this because it's much easier on the stomach. If it weren't for this stuff, I wouldn't have slept last night!!Good luck.nancy


----------

